# Nitro Venture or Burton Ruler?



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

I am on my 2nd pair of rulers. They seem fine. To be fair I've never bothered to try any other boots cause these seem to do everything I need boots to do...


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I found the TLS to be a bit annoying. Had to check it constantly. You can just take the TLS cords out and put regular laces in though. I've see Eero Ettala do this on his Nitro Team Pro boot lol. Also the lace locker thing on the liner caused blisters and bruising to my shin. I'm wary of any boot with plastic parts in that area where you drive forward into the boot on toeside turns.


----------

